# Magazine Reloader



## SlipperyPete (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all. I am looking for some help with a magazine reloader. Yes magazine not the c word. My father in-law has a Beretta PX4 with 10 round magazines. He has some hand strength issues, and has a difficult time reloading the full magazine. I know Beretta makes a reloader. Does anyone have any experience with one that they can share? The local sportsman shop said some of the reloaders are really crappy. Just curious if this one doesn't cut the mustard. Also, I saw a thread on the Uplula, and wondering if anyone has used one with the Beretta magazines?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Get an Uplula. In fact get two or three. Tactical purists will cringe, but IMHO why anybody would _not_ use one is a mystery to me.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Have used, and use one for Beretta 84fs and Beretta 96.......best thing since sliced white bread.....


goNYG said:


> Get an Uplula. In fact get two or three. Tactical purists will cringe, but IMHO why anybody would _not_ use one is a mystery to me.


----------



## SlipperyPete (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow that good? May get one for my 92fs m9a1 and my father in-law. 

Still curious about the beretta made loader...


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I have the Uplula also, was money well spent.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Once I figured out how to use it, holy crap. The best. Whoever invented it should receive sainthood.

Cannon


----------



## rustyjde (Jan 29, 2013)

+1 on the Uplula also. Best thing since peanut butter...


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Jonny_Cannon said:


> Once I figured out how to use it, holy crap. The best. Whoever invented it should receive sainthood.
> 
> Cannon


That's the way I feel about moon clips for large frame revolvers!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Get the Uplula. Yep, I know it was already said. I felt it needed to be said again.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

niadhf said:


> get the uplula. Yep, i know it was already said. I felt it needed to be said again.


yep!!


----------



## SlipperyPete (Jan 11, 2013)

Done. Nuff said. Thanks all.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Does the UpLULA 24222 work on the single stack 9mm Shield ? One site says works on all makes and models but Cabela's add under "Product Research" says won't work on less than 8mm between the lips? Beak wont fit between lips of S&W 7 rd 9mm ss. Guessing this means the shield. Also lists problems with a couple Glock mags as well. Experience anybody?


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

LGS wants $39 plus tax, Found a 24222 on E-bay for the Buy It Now price of $28.97. Got it in 2 days, no tax, free shipping. Fits the 92FS magazines like a glove and in answer to my question, Yes, it works on the shield, both 7 & 8 round. Already like it.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Rae Magloader is affordable and speed loader


----------

